# Images are blurry in slideshow but not in develop or library



## nnavarro (Jan 23, 2019)

I need help! I've never had this problem before when creating a slideshow in LR. My images are appearing blurry once in the slideshow mode. Yet they're not blurry, aside for the momentary lapse it takes to clear up when in develop. But it seems to be hung up in the slideshow stage and I don't know how to fix it. Anyone have any clue? I've googled what I can but my head hurts already!  I attached an example - hopefully you can see what I mean.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 23, 2019)

The slideshow uses different previews than the develop module. Try the following. In the Library grid, select all the images of your slide show. Then use ‘Library - Previews -  Build 1:1 Previews’.


----------



## nnavarro (Jan 24, 2019)

Johan, THANK YOU!  THANK YOU!  THANK YOU!  I've never had this issue before and thought I had followed the instructions you gave me (which didn't work), but I tried it again today and voila!  Thank you very much for your help.


----------

